# Converting Fault Current Into Calories



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I was playing with a full current calculator and I determined that a transformer could deliver 32000 amps of fault current at the secondary terminals. How can I convert that figure into calories to determine what level PPE I would need to work on that transformer.

Thanks. LC


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I was playing with a full current calculator and I determined that a transformer could deliver 32000 amps of fault current at the secondary terminals. How can I convert that figure into calories to determine what level PPE I would need to work on that transformer.
> 
> Thanks. LC


Good question !
Most go by the table ...

I checked around a bit, and this seems to be a good calculator for cal/cm^2
http://etap.com/arc-flash-analysis/arc-flash-calculator.htm


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

A keeper ENut:thumbsup: ....thx ~CS~


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I was playing with a full current calculator and I determined that a transformer could deliver 32000 amps of fault current at the secondary terminals. How can I convert that figure into calories to determine what level PPE I would need to work on that transformer.
> 
> Thanks. LC





chicken steve said:


> A keeper ENut:thumbsup: ....thx ~CS~


I swear that link worked for me last night  ... now it wants me to register:blink::no:

This one seems good 
http://myelectrical.com/tools/arc-flash-calculator

*** To convert J/cm2 to cal/cm2 multiply by 0.239


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for your input I have worked both of them both fairly easy to use I will try to put them on the Blackberry.

Thanks again EMTNUT 

LC


----------

